# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Perhusa, Dole y Acopagro trabajan con pequeños proveedores

## Bruno Cillóniz

Aumentaron productividad, con similar estrategia:  _El crecimiento de estas grandes empresas va de la mano con el progreso de 14 mil pequeños agricultores de San Martín, Junín, Cusco y Piura._  *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Lima, 21 Diciembre (Agraria.pe)* Los Negocios Inclusivos en el agro son iniciativas empresariales que buscan obtener utilidades y beneficios tanto para la empresa como para los agricultores, según explicó José Luis Segovia Fernández, coordinador regional del programa Negocios Inclusivos: Ganamos Todos para América Latina. 
Este programa regional promueve los Negocios Inclusivos en Perú, Ecuador y Centro América, y es ejecutado por Servicio Holandés de Cooperación al Desarrollo (SNV) conjuntamente con el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID) y el Fondo Multilateral de Inversiones (FOMIN). 
Segovia explicó que los Negocios Inclusivos promueven en la empresa la inclusión de los agricultores a la cadena productiva de valor. Involucramos a los agricultores en la cadena de la empresa ya sea como proveedores, distribuidores, trabajadores o como socios, indicó. 
A través de las capacitaciones técnicas en siembra, cosecha, certificaciones y gestión administrativa a los pequeños agricultores, las empresas pueden aumentar sus exportaciones y la calidad de sus productos, aseguró. 
Segovia reveló luego de dos años de incursionar en el rubro, SNV logró que empresas y cooperativas como DOLE (banano orgánico) PERHUSA (café) y ACOPAGRO (cacao) aumenten su productividad, así como sus exportaciones. Al mismo tiempo que se han beneficiado a más de 14 mil agricultores de Piura, San Martín, Junín y Cuzco.  *DOLE aumenta exportaciones de banano* 
La ejecución de negocios inclusivos en el subsector bananero de Sullana  Piura, generó que la empresa DOLE aumente su acopio 4 veces más. Ahora cada productor bananero produce 1,3 mil cajas de 18,1 Kg. al año, destinados a la exportación, informó. 
Segovia Fernández señaló que fue necesaria una inversión de US$ 450 mil. Además, de capacitaciones técnicas durante dos años para que cerca de 1,700 agricultores sean articulados adecuadamente a la cadena productiva de la empresa. 
La capacitación fue en siembra, cultivos y cosechas, hasta el proceso de empaque. Antes vendían el banano en el árbol, ahora depositan el producto en los contenedores para la exportación. Ahora DOLE sólo se preocupa de exportar, explicó. 
Asimismo, Segovia informó que DOLE cubrió el 40% de la inversión total, mientras que el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID) invirtió el 60%.  *PERHUSA y sus 10 mil productores* 
Por su parte, la Corporación PERHUSA trabaja de la mano con 10 mil pequeños agricultores capacitados en manejo de cultivo y calidad certificada de café especial. Según Segovia, cada caficultor aumentó su productividad en 40%, produciendo cada uno 35 quintales por hectárea/año. 
PERHUSA quería entrar al mercado de cafés especiales, y para ello desarrollamos una trazabilidad directa con el pequeño agricultor para asegurarnos que el café provenga de una finca certificada, informó. 
El asesor de SNV afirmó que la empresa cafetalera invirtió US$ 160 mil para la ejecución del Negocio Inclusivo, mientras que el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID) desembolsó US$ 240 mil. 
Es importante mencionar que PERHUSA desarrolla sus negocios inclusivos en las regiones de San Martín, Junín y Cusco.  *ACOPAGRO alcanza los 400 TM de cacao* 
Capacitamos a 1,500 cacaoteros, y la productividad subió de 400 TM a mil TM por hectárea al año, aseveró Segovia. 
Indicó además, que cada agricultor de ACOPAGRO cuenta con 1 Ha ó 1,5 Ha en la región de San Martín.  *Más Negocios Inclusivos en 2011* 
José Luis Segovia informó que SNV y Backus & Johnston iniciaron la ejecución del programa de Negocios Inclusivos en las provincias de Supe y Barranca al norte de Lima. Estamos en la primera fase, capacitando en siembra y cosecha a 30 productores de maíz amarillo duro. Apuntamos a llegar a 600 maiceros de la zona. 
Asimismo, informó que SNV se encuentra en tratativas con la Empresa Agroindustrial Laredo SAA para la capacitación técnica de los agricultores de caña de azúcar de Trujillo  La Libertad. 
Estamos a la búsqueda de tres empresas que estén interesadas en los negocios inclusivos. Es probable que en el 2011 también estemos incursionando en el sector lácteo. Los negocios inclusivos son una tendencia creciente a nivel mundial, concluyó.  *Datos:* 
- El asesor de SNV informó que las inversiones para la ejecución de los negocios inclusivos corren por cuenta de la empresa privada (40%) y con el apoyo del BID (60%) fundamentalmente. Los fondos del BID son fondos no reembolsables, explicó.Temas similares: Artículo: Produce, Minag y Mincetur trabajan en programa TLC Hacia Adentro Necesito proveedores de granada Artículo: Pequeños productores de cinco provincias serán proveedores de supermercados al cierre del 2011 Artículo: Sectores público y privado trabajan para fortalecer y desarrollar Cadena Productiva Textil Camélidos Proveedores de fruta, granos....

----------

